

Linking together animal brains with electrodes - digital55
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/14/science/scientists-demonstrate-animal-mind-melds.html?action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0

======
BetaCygni
Hey guys, we've discovered that averaging a noisy signal improves results!

~~~
shashwat986
It seems much more non-trivial than that. A signal in one brain seems to
induce learning how to create that signal in another. (In my understanding of
the article)

------
reilly3000
Neural privacy. What an amazing time to be alive.

------
Sothis
Once we get to Pluto/Yuggoth, these Mi-go brain cylinders will come in real
handy...

[http://imgur.com/OK0f77U](http://imgur.com/OK0f77U)

